

Is a US startup idea more valuable than the same EU startup idea? - jkaljundi
http://www.jilek-on.com/is-us-startup-idea-more-valuable-than-the-same-eu-startup-idea/

======
thomasfl
I can certainly understand why it sometimes sucks to be a Croatian based
startup. But being a Norwegian based startup can also be quite hard. Oslo is
one of the most expensive cities in the world, but it's still quite small and
on the outskirts of Europe. State grant funds favour startups in the
countryside. Entrepreneurs without family go abroad instead.

